# What did you came across lately?



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

Today it was :




__





						6.76. Sysvinit-2.95
					





					www.linuxfromscratch.org


----------



## a6h (Dec 6, 2021)

You don't want to know about today, yesterday, or the day before yesterday! But Phishfry 's latest profile post forced me to read the config(8) once again -- this time, carefully.


----------



## astyle (Dec 6, 2021)

Snow in Hawaii forecast: https://abcnews.go.com/US/blizzard-warning-issued-hawaii-12-inches-snow-forecast/story?id=81542659 .  Looks like sensational news until you realize that the snow will only be at high altitudes at that tropical place. Big whooptie-doo - until you realize that at the sea level, those same clouds will be producing enough rain to create flash floods in a normally dry place. And oh, yeah, same island where there's an active volcano eruption.  Tenerife and Canary Islands really could follow Hawaii's playbook here.


----------



## baaz (Dec 9, 2021)

eaglemode a fascinating piece of software!


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 9, 2021)

astyle said:


> Snow in Hawaii forecast: https://abcnews.go.com/US/blizzard-warning-issued-hawaii-12-inches-snow-forecast/story?id=81542659 .  Looks like sensational news until you realize that the snow will only be at high altitudes at that tropical place. Big whooptie-doo - until you realize that at the sea level, those same clouds will be producing enough rain to create flash floods in a normally dry place. And oh, yeah, same island where there's an active volcano eruption.  Tenerife and Canary Islands really could follow Hawaii's playbook here.


Actually, much of Hawaii is quite wet, and tropical rain storms are not that unusual. The amount of wetness depends on geography (microclimates), and prevailing wind directions. For example, on Big Island, the east coast (Hilo) is very moist and tropical, the middle (Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa) are giant volcanic mountains, and the west coast (Kona) is very dry, nearly a desert. If you look at the prevailing winds (nearly always the trade winds, coming from the northeast and blowing towards the southwest), that makes perfect sense. 

This rainstorm was particularly heavy though. We need to call our friends who live there and ask whether they had any damage.


----------



## astyle (Dec 9, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> Actually, much of Hawaii is quite wet, and tropical rain storms are not that unusual. The amount of wetness depends on geography (microclimates), and prevailing wind directions. For example, on Big Island, the east coast (Hilo) is very moist and tropical, the middle (Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa) are giant volcanic mountains, and the west coast (Kona) is very dry, nearly a desert. If you look at the prevailing winds (nearly always the trade winds, coming from the northeast and blowing towards the southwest), that makes perfect sense.
> 
> This rainstorm was particularly heavy though. We need to call our friends who live there and ask whether they had any damage.


I still remember the previous time Kona had a flash flood... It was around 10 years ago, and I was walking around in pouring rain shopping for slippers on New Year's day. Ridiculous, I know. Got a VERY nice pair that day  And when I came back to Mainland, it was surprisingly mild and sunny weather to ameliorate my disappointment.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 15, 2021)

The chinese character for _biáng_ (type of noodle) is made up of 58 strokes in its traditional form. There are variants with up to 70 strokes.
It is one of the most complex Chinese characters in modern usage.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 15, 2021)

P.S.: I've given up on linux from scratch. I don't posses the necessary skillset.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 15, 2021)

I tried it once (some decades ago). Made it to the last step but at the end it didn't boot.


----------



## covacat (Dec 15, 2021)

netbsd


----------



## blind0ne (Dec 15, 2021)

First few pages of "1984". My Chinese friend who I've send this book not coming back online anymore. Thought police came after him, I guess.


----------



## Zvoni (Dec 15, 2021)

Question: "What did you came across lately?"
Answer: That even IT-Departments are not safe of Layer 8
Our Mail-Server didn't work, and people complained to the IT-Dep. calling the Hotline
What did that guy from IT do? He sent an EMail to all Users, that the Mail-Server was down........


----------



## covacat (Dec 15, 2021)

Zvoni said:


> Question: "What did you came across lately?"
> Answer: That even IT-Departments are not safe of Layer 8
> Our Mail-Server didn't work, and people complained to the IT-Dep. calling the Hotline
> What did that guy from IT do? He sent an EMail to all Users, that the Mail-Server was down........


SITUATION: Balky mail

_Technical thug:_  Rewrites sendmail.cf from scratch. Rewrites sendmail in SNOBOL. Hacks kernel to implement file locking. Hacks kernel to implement “better” semaphores. Rewrites sendmail in assembly. Hacks kernel to …
_Administrative fascist:_  Puts mail use policy in motd. Locks accounts that go over mail use quota. Keeps quota low enough that people go back to interoffice mail, thus solving problem.
_Maniac:_
# kill -9 `ps -augxww | grep sendmail | awk '{print $2}'`
# rm -f /usr/spool/mail/*
# wall
Mail is down.  Please use interoffice mail until we have it back up.
^D
# write max
I've got my boots and backpack.  Ready to leave for Mount Tam?
^D


_Idiot:_
# echo "HELP!" | mail
tech_support.AT.vendor.com%kremvax%bitnet!BIFF!!!


----------



## astyle (Dec 15, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> First few pages of "1984". My Chinese friend who I've send this book not coming back online anymore. Thought police came after him, I guess.


Considering what's going on IRL in that part of the world (Just check the news outlets), that's sad but not surprising  . FWIW, I studied that book back when I was in 7th grade - and finished it.


----------



## dave01 (Dec 15, 2021)

baaz said:


> eaglemode a fascinating piece of software!


That looks nice.  I can see potential issues, but nothing that can't probably be sorted by re-jigging my brain into a whole new conceptual workflow  

I can imagine commercial marketing and legal bods having wet dreams over something like that though.  It gives so many opportunities to hide the (literal)  small print a few virtual lightyears into the depths of the system.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

Alice in Wonderland and the theft of the public domain


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

baaz said:


> eaglemode a fascinating piece of software!



"… zooming in. …

"The most important one is the professional file manager …"

Interactions, Transformations and AUI3D (2004)

Rewind further, who else tried 3DOSX?

<https://web.archive.org/web/2005070...0/macwarriors/projects/3dosx/screenshots.html>


----------



## astyle (Dec 20, 2021)

I wonder if anyone remembers the different copyright-infringement rampages that SCO and MPAA went on. After that, I stopped giving a rat's ass about the 'Happy Birthday' song being copyrighted. It got too ridiculous to care.


----------



## thedaemon (Dec 20, 2021)

Eaglemode is pretty radical. I found a nice collection of BSD related images. Some NSFW, so you have been warned. http://www.feyrer.de/NetBSD/images/


----------

